# can you rebuild old tyco locos to modern standards?



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

some day I want to buy an old tyco locomotive and remotor it, give it new couplers and trucks and new details. how much would this cost and would it even be possible? how exactly would you do this? are there any super detailing parts you would recommend? I would probably use one of their old GP20s or some similar hood unit


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As a general rule you can remotor, add DCC and install knuckle couplers on
older locomotives. Very often the original motor draws too much
current for DCC decoders and replacement is mandatory.

But before buying a new motor do a stall test on the original. If
it is drawing around .5 amp when running you can probably
keep it in the loco. When you stall the motor it should draw
a bit less than an amp at about 10 to 12 volts DC.

The cost of decoders and new motors varies. However, I recently
upgraded to DCC, an old Mehano loco made in Yugoslavia when it was
still communist. I paid 20.00 for a new motor and another 20.00
for the decoder. (Some motors and decoders run a lot more)
I had to add power pickup to a second truck but that
was from the spare parts drawer. Two Kadee knuckle couplers was
another couple of bucks. You have to determine, for yourself,
how much you treasure an old loco to know whether to make
the upgrade investment.

And the experience working on the old gems can be
enjoyable.

Don


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not sure it would be worth it moneywise. No flywheels, no all wheel pickup. Unless you also upgraded that, you would end up with a locomotive that would run herky jerky once the wheels got dirty. I had several of those. When the wheels were clean, they ran OK. Once the wheels got dirty, they were herky jerky until I cleaned the wheels again.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, one can always improvise like I did with an old Tyco I loved. I simply took the body of the old Tyco & modified it to fit a DCC chassis that was close enough for government work, then did some detailing & it came out great. I did so well as a matter of fact, I sold it to a guy several months back which help funding my first purchase of a BLI DCC w/Sound locomotive. But, I guess that's not really accomplishing what you asked here? As the guys have already said, it can be done... just depends on how many skinny dead presidents you want to let loose of???


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

TYCO C630 on a stretched Athearn Trainmaster frame....










TYCO GP20 on a stock Athearn GP35 frame...










TYCO Chattanooga 2-8-0 remotored with a CD ROM motor...










All can easily be wired for DCC from there, I'm simply not interested in that at this time. Oh and, between the three of them, there's less than $30 involved.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Those are very nice handrails on those locos, Shaygetz. Are they original or hand made? I presume the uprights are factory, I like the nice smooth bends and shiny finish on the rails.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...both are factory handrails, purchased online for about $5 a set. While I bend my own when necessary, I could never come close to stock ones... :thumbsup:


----------



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

I'm canadian so it wouldn't be dead presidents I'd be parting with


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Stop by your local hobby shop and tell him that you are interested in working on your trains. He may show you what he has available for you to work on. The thing to do is find parts that are compatable, some shells will fit other frames, but not all. The dealer will be very happy to supply you with parts, tools, paints and trains to work on. Waiting for supplies and parts to arrive in the mail is real boring, and I don't get the chance to see if they fit until they arrive.


----------



## Green River (Dec 19, 2009)

I have owned this locomotive since I was 8 years old in 1978 and has not run much since due to mechanical problems. I figured no since in rebuilding with a bunch of old parts with the same old problems so I did a chassis transplant with a blue box Athearn F7 chassis very happy its back on the rails again after all theses years


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

shaygetz said:


> Yes...both are factory handrails, purchased online for about $5 a set. While I bend my own when necessary, I could never come close to stock ones... :thumbsup:


Shay, I just sent you a PM concerning a double thread that somehow appeared? Could you check that for me please? Thank you my friend, Bo.


----------

